# Dilemma...



## ac7k (May 6, 2010)

I posted this in Wading Pool but then I realized I am interested in more than the experts opinion... so now here is the repost of it...


Ok here goes...

My wife and my 2 children, and I are currently very active in my Non-reformed Baptist Church. We are members, Sunday school teachers, my wife is part of the leadership of the children ministry team. I am on the finance committee and volunteer in the sound booth/technical team. 

I am new to the reformed alignment of thinking in my faith. 
Through the teaching of RC Sproul and God igniting an awesome passion to learn more... I have been doing a lot of reading and listening to various podcasts. I recently just finished reading the Westminster Confession and I have decided that I agree with it. 

There is not a reformed congregation within 45 minutes of my home. I have not heard anything preached in our church that I would consider un-biblical. Especially since I discovered I agreed with Calvinism, my radar has been peaked into analyzing what was said in church to see if anything contradicted my new realization. I have found no issues as of yet.

My dilemma is this... My son, nearly age 8, was baptized last December after the pastor determined his profession of faith was real. However, my daughter is 5. She has professed her faith, however now with my agreement with Westminster Standards, I now have a desire to have my daughter baptized because of covenantal reasons. I know that my daughter would not be able to be baptized in our current church for at least 2 more years. 

What advice could you give me? I will be graduating from the local community college with an Electronics degree in a month... and potentially this could take us from this area to another - depending on where the job market is... if that is the case, I will be seeking out a PCA or OPC church in different areas. However relocation is not guaranteed. We love the people at our church. At this point I am at a loss at what I should do.

Thank You for listening to my situation, I am hopeful that someone has some sound advice.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (May 6, 2010)

I would encourage you to express your concerns with your Pastor or elders first.


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (May 6, 2010)

Eric: You can trust that your daughter is a child of the covenant even though your present situation prevents her from receiving covenant baptism. However, in your future plans, you should, if God permits, make efforts to live within commuting distance of a faithful, paedobaptist, Reformed church. If you are kept where you are for a while, you might explore becoming a member of a Reformed congregation within reasonable driving distance, be accountable to the elders of that church and seek to have your daughter baptized there. For the interim, this might mean you are only able to worship with your new congregation on a monthly, or even less frequent, basis because of distance. When kept closer to home, you could attend your Baptist congregation for fellowship purposes.

This situation is not ideal for the long run. However, here in Idaho, we have a family who became members of our congregation years ago, out of concern to have their children baptized. They live three hours away, are not able to make it to Boise every week, hope to eventually move, but are accountable to our elders while they are providentially kept in an area where there are no Reformed churches, let alone paedo-baptist ones.

Forty-five minutes to an hour is not too far to drive to a good church, unless health or finances preclude such a commute. I know many who would rejoice to have a Reformed congregation so close.


----------



## Andres (May 7, 2010)

Eric, it's really an easy answer. Just move to Abilene and go to our church. We have been praying for God to send us a new family! 
(But you will have to dump the Seahawks and become a Dallas Cowboys fan) 

In all seriousness, I am praying for you dear brother. I would second speaking to your pastor/elders. Also I would like to add that I don't think people place enough emphasis on a good, solid, biblical church when they are making a decision on where to live. What I mean is that when most people relocate they consider schools, crime, weather, traffic, job market, and on and on, but it seems rarely is church high on that list. I know you said nothing is certain, but I would encourage you that if you do decide to relocate, you should place an emphasis on moving to a place where there is a solidly reformed church.


----------



## ac7k (May 7, 2010)

Andrew...  I agree with everything except the Cowboys part...  That and I am not sure I could handle the Texas heat... I am a wimp when it comes to heat... But who knows...

And a good church home will be top on the list of areas when and if we are to relocate. 

I think I will be talking with my pastor very soon.


----------



## au5t1n (May 7, 2010)

They absolutely would not baptize a five-year-old? I ask because my old Arminian Southern Baptist church baptized plenty of five-year-olds. They just had to be old enough to stand before the congregation and whisper into the microphone, "I asked Jesus to come into my heart."


----------

